# Ibew local 11 apprentice question



## SoCal8 (Dec 2, 2017)

Passed my test for ibew local 11 sound & communications apprenticeship program about 8 months and now just waiting on my interview. How long does it usually take to get the interview and how fast after that can I start the apprenticeship?

Thanks


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

It usually take around 3 months, i heard its been taking longer now since the huge influx in applicants. 

I would call and ask for a update on your application


----------



## SoCal8 (Dec 2, 2017)

It’s been 8 months and they just said be patient there’s still a lot of people waiting on interviews


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

SoCal8 said:


> It’s been 8 months and they just said be patient there’s still a lot of people waiting on interviews


Yea seems like the interview process takes longer now.


----------

